# türkei (istanbul)



## Havel-Barsch (10. Juli 2010)

hallo ich fliege am dienstag nach istanbul und will natürlich angeln ich kann aber warscheinlich nur vom strand und vom ufer aus angeln und deshalb wollte ich mal fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann wie ich dort welche fische fangen kann.


----------



## Jennic (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: türkei (istanbul)*

steht an zweiter stelle. ein thema unter deinem!


----------



## Havel-Barsch (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: türkei (istanbul)*

nee da steht nichts brauchbares.


----------



## Jennic (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: türkei (istanbul)*

dann schreib ihn halt an


----------

